# port hacking..... jew fish



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I wanted to get an idea how many of you have caught jew fish in the hacking. I am planning to catch some and wanted to get some help with where and when.
When i was a kid we used to go in dads boat and fish with nippers at the start of south west arm, we often got one or two shoolies afer dark.
This time i want to use lures or plastics.
I know there are land formations to look for when picking locations to fish, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Rebel 1

I have caught two schoolies from a sunken yacht in the deep water around Burraneer Bay Marina. It will show up as a hump on your sounder and its 10-30m NE of a large sailing cat thats on a swing mooring just North of the marina. Both fish were caught on bait from my boat around sunset at different times between Sept and Dec a couple years back(memories a little hazy). And have seen one around 9kg caught in close to the SE corner of the marina around Oct 2006 just on dusk by a guy in a bream boat. There is also a guy that fishes regularly from his marina swing mooring judging by his gear he is targeting jew. I've often asked him how he went but he's always pretty tight lipped (a sure sign he's getting a few) But the fella at the marina tells me this guy gets heaps of jews. The mooring is one of the ones NE of the middle arm of the marina.
I think plenty of jew take shelter in the deep water under the marina during the day. Its been there a long time, there are heaps of old polls with lots of growth and life around them. All sorts of junk on the bottom. I've been told there are even old boats on the bottom as though they are still sitting in their pen from when half the marina caught alight when a boat blew up in the 70s. I picked up allot of this info working there as a teenager. Also lived next door to it for 20years. 
I also got a schoolie on a nipper at the drop off to the sand/weed bar at the SE corner of the bay from my yak while bream fishing in 06 but dropped it at the net.
I hope this helps with your quest

Cheers
Anthony


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Rebel - there are plenty of jew in the Hacking -the problem is coaxing them to bite your bait. Crafty buggers they are..

I've only caught one small jewie at the reef near the mouth of Yowie Bay (Eastern Side) - that was 2 years ago, however have a mate who has caught plenty including a metre long fish last year from along the shoreline between Gymea Bay And Nth West Arm.

The deepwater at the mouth of SW Arm, or just off Lilli Pilli baths would be as good a spot as any, especially on an incoming tide. Or as Camel mentioned, near any of the Marinas is always a good option.

Good luck, and if you DO catch one, I want to know DETAILS!!!!

MAybe post a trip plan and I'll tag along with you...


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, i intend to do a bit more research.. Anymore tips would be greatly appreciated. I used to have the jewfish dvd , but it was stolen when my house was broken into.
I have heard that there has been some caught in south west arm at the dropoff, so this could be a good place to start.
I have fished lilli pilli quite a bit and have caught a range of fish, mostly on plastics. I'm surprised that i have not got one there before.
I figure that if i keep asking some enough people i will eventually get the the fish catching information.... keep it coming guys


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

G'day Rebel 1 

Might just see ya out there mate. I have similar plans leading into the next few months. I'll probably have a good crack at em in the Georges as well. Plan on mainly using plastics but will try live baits as-well.

Another spot in the Hacking that might be worth a shot is strait out the front of the Port Hacking Sailing Club at Yowie Bay. There's a deep whole which should be quite easily found on your sounder. Some great fish have been taken there as-well


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

come on guys, some of you must have some jew fish tips! Even just tell us your favourite jewy story!
My dad was fishing off the beach near crowdy head.... up near forster. the swell was huge, a big wave came in and he hooked a 10 pound jew which he landed. He has caught lots of fish in his time but i remember him being very happy with himself.. Funny he was quiet about it but obviously happy. If it was me i would have told the whole world and let every one know just how good i am! :lol:


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Rebel 1

Here's my one and only Jew for 2007. Didn't get a chance for any other Jew trips last year. at least I can say I had a 100% success rate for 2007. Wish every year had that rate. 
Came from down our neck of the woods at Green Hills. Caught on fresh Yakka fillet in September on a home built Pacific Composites MT7144G and a 6.5 inch Alvey holding 10kg line.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

thats an awesome fish! i will have one of my own this year!


----------

